# Exo's



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Does anyone know if they are illegal in CA? I have been keeping an eye out for them in fish shops that I visit frequently in the LA area, or even in the SF area. I have yet to see any available for sale.

~Dj


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

I HIGHLY DOUBT IT ITS JUST A CIHLID i havent seem them either wouldnt mind putting them in with my rbp just as something different


----------



## PoisonousNomb (May 17, 2003)

Does anyone know whether Pirahnas are legal in south Africa?
I havnt actually seen them here!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Exo's aren't cichlids, they're characins (related to tetra's and piranha's.....)
I'd figure their illegal as well, because when introduced in the wild, they're a hazard to native fish just like piranha's.
I'm just following my own logic here, though: not sure if they are indeed illegal.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

i doubt they are illegal, as everyone knows p's are illegal mostly based on their reputation, not scientific fact. i live in extreme southern texas and p's could only live here during the summer, during the winter the water reaches temps that would be fatal to p's. the only place in the u.s. that p's could live is in southern fla., this observation is based on the fact the peacock bass are thriving in dade county fla. . the peacock had been introduced in several areas of fla and only the population in the miami area has been able to survive and reproduce. therefore my conclusion that water temps would also accomodate p's. back to the question many people have no idea what exodons are, they do not grow to excessive size (less than 6 inches), and they have not been "raped" in the media like p's have. also they are legal in fla and texas, sorry for being long winded but i hope this helps.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I heard arrowana have also been introduced and are thriving in florida as well


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they are NOT illegal....if your inteersted in picking some up d.j..i can tell were here in frisco..there s a whole bunch of shops that sell them you just need to know which ones..


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK - Which ones? I dont think that when I lived up there I looked for them much though. Mostly while Ive been down here in LA I havent been able to find them.

~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hung ming aquarium(geneva and mission) ..they always have them in..yeaterday went to buy some feeders and they had aleast 50 of them...5.99 for small and 6.99 for bigger ones...i have bought some from there but my p's made quick dinnner of them...


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool thanks, I will keep that place in mind next time I come up.

~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Cool thanks, I will keep that place in mind next time I come up.
> 
> ~Dj


 no problem....... the owner of the store name is peter..he's a cool guy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DJ.. where are you at in LA??? Im planning to go LA this 3 day weekend and can swoop ya up some Exo's. Lem'me know or PM me man!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sixth ave just got some in, 2 for 10..just some f.y.i


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WHOO HOO!!! Something to add to my Pygo tank before the Caribas come in.. if they ever do come in









Thanks for the heads up Raf. Do you klnow how long they've had 'em?? Dont really wanna get 'em if they're new arrivals. I knows that LFS doesnt quarentine their fish!!!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I knows that LFS doesnt quarentine their fish!!!


 Even though their conditions are pretty jacked fish wise, I have yet to be disappointed by anything I have bought there.

~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they have had the exos for two weeks now..there in good shape...if only they could co-exist in my tank i would buy some more...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cool.. 2 weeks should be good enough. OK ill be going there after work to buy some. Hope they have huge ones. I say give it a week before my Rbs can get to them. Their aggressions havent been the same since Ive reduced the shoal.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Cool.. 2 weeks should be good enough. OK ill be going there after work to buy some. Hope they have huge ones. I say give it a week before my Rbs can get to them. Their aggressions havent been the same since Ive reduced the shoal.


 sorry about you having to get rid of the other rbps thinking that are CARIBAS were coming in sooner...







just terrible


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah man.. Sold RBs thinking I would have Caribas in considering we were the first to put up orders. 1 month later and still no word on a solid date on receiving. Now Im stuck with 3 Rbs in a huge tank.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Sorry insinuasian, im not sure if this has been answered yet, but Exodon paradoxus are not illegal in california.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I just come home and found an Exodon in one of my tanks thrashing everything. These guys are completely nuts. They are much more in line with what people believe piranhas will be like when they first purchase them. Completely fearless fish who will chase others 3 times their own size. They are not that pretty, but they never stop moving.


----------

